# What age did yours stop biting?



## mikejr

Zack never went through a lengthy biting or chewing stage, but I've had dogs of other breeds that did.

What it boils down to (I think) is that you need to remove the payoff for the biting behavior. Usually this involves just ignoring the pup once it starts - eventually he should learn that undesirable behavior equals getting ignored. Goldens aim to please, and being ignored is no fun at all.

In some cases they just mellow out on their own as they mature. 8-1/2 months is the beginning of adolescence - expect all kinds of limit testing.


----------



## beargroomer

We didn't really have issues with a lot of biting/nipping. I would abruptly stop all playing and would just walk out of the room when we were teaching bite inhibition as a very young pup. He did go thorough a bit of the bratty barking/snapping the air when he got frustrated and when he wanted something really fast - again, I'd just abruptly stop playing, stop giving attention, kind of stare at him blankly for a second, and then I would walk out of the room and go into the bathroom, closing the door behind me. I also had many many toys laying around the house in every room at all times so I can grab one really quick when he got a little excited during playing. Even now, whenever he gets excited (visitors or when we come home), the first thing he does is go grab a toy. We also played/play a lot of tug, so I think that also helps him to direct his excitement/rough play to a toy. I make sure to put all 100% of myself into our playsessions (lots of fun cheering, play growing with him, etc.) and so when I'm quiet and doing something, the contrast is big and he knows that it's not playtime and he knows to settle quickly by my feet. I also practice purposely getting him all hyped up and asking to calm down really quickly with a "shhhhh" cue. I think all of these things have really helped him realize that he can't start any play sessions and he can't get any attention by acting like an idiot and biting/nipping. (When he does want attention, he comes wagging his tail, puts his head on my lap or brings a toy to may lap. ) Although, I must say, I can't take all the credit, since he is not super high energy puppy in the first place.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't remember. One day I realized that the nipping stopped. I was quite surprised.


----------



## Andythom

My 8 month old does this too. As soon as we start playing he goes straight for my arm, leaving a slobbery mess behind when he lets go.

This is what i've been doing: Start playing with him, and when he bites or nips, i get up and leave the room or turn my back to him. After awhile i start playing with him again. If he bites, get up and leave. It's too early to tell if it's working, but in theory it should help get the idea across.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Sophie quit being a land shark at around 3 or 4 months, unless the kids play the teasing game where they "smack" the side of her face back and forth... that's an invitation for her to bite. Her "bite" is a very light pressure with her teeth then she lets go. She has great bite inhibition, even in crazy play.

Duke came to us at 7 months, and has never played the "bitey game", as much as the kids tried to do it with him... he just stares at us and turns his face in the direction of the "slap". I have no idea when he quit biting and nipping.


----------



## Florabora22

Flora's 7.5 months and she still bites when she's really excited, and boy does she bite HARD! I usually turn my back on her when she does it, but I have a couple of friends and one really dumb uncle who thinks it's funny when she bites them, so our progress is slow. :


----------



## meadowmist

Scout is still a bitey boy at almost 17 weeks.....but it seems to be better. Usually it is in the evening for some reason. He does not really get "no bite" or turning your back....you have to physically leave the room.


----------



## Doodle

Brady stopped around 6-7 months, and he was a major landshark. Turning your back/becoming a boring statue/leaving the room is a good technique to combat this. We learned another technique from our puppy trainer called "respect hands." You take 4-5 pieces of his kibble or small treats in your hand and show him that you have them, then close your hand into a fist with the treats inside. Put your fist down at his level and he at first will bite, nip, paw do whatever he can think of to get the treats out of your hand. You simply sit there and don't move your hand (don't pull away because this makes it a game to bite more)...and you must be very patient as the first few times may take awhile. As soon as he stops touching your hand for a few seconds, say "off" (the command for not touching you), open your hand and say "wait" (to teach him he can't just dive in and eat what's in you hand...you may have to pull your hand back at first to prevent him from getting anything), then once he is waiting (only a second or 2 at first...you can lengthen the wait as he gets better), close your fist again to cover all but one treat and tell him "take it" and let him have the one treat. Repeat until all the treats are gone. This technique teaches him a bunch of things. First, he doesn't get any reward until he leaves your hand alone (with practice this will eventually translate into you arms, legs, clothes, etc), thus stopping the mouthing. It also teaches him the off, wait and take it commands which have many applications. Good luck.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Molly is 8 months old and pretty much stopped biting! When we play, I can allow her sometimes to take my arm or hands into her mouth but I soon as I feel the slightest pressure, I say 'Hey!' in a low and firm voice and right after that she'll lick me! I'd say it depends on the dog and the discipline you're giving them really...


----------



## Nicole74

I've read that it needs to be stopped by 4 months. I've been really working hard with Bailey and she is doing well with the nipping. She only nips if someone, like a neighbor, or someone new meeting her for the first time is grabbing at her mouth to play rough. I do tell people before they meet her NOT to touch her mouth, but they do not listen. I did the bite inhibition and I also put her in her crate when she was nippy. She got the message with in two weeks and boy did I ever need to be consistant. 

I really hope she keeps up the good work and doesn't start up the nipping again. I don't know if she will or not, this is my first golden. The dog accross the street is a golden and still nips at hands and he is 3 years old.


----------



## Zeppelin

When Zep was a little peanut, he used to mouth me all the time! When bit down too hard, i would yelp, loud. It instantly stopped him and he would lick me (lots of praise at that point..."good easy", "good boy"). Sometimes i think they just dont realize that it hurts. I found it a good way to teach him to be gentle. Good luck!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Chloe is still a little nipper, she don't hurt but has to nibble on you're hands. I think for her it's more a love bite then anything else. She has never hurt any of us.


----------

